# Stone table top - how to join it?



## AliveByGrace (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm producing a mixed materials desk that will have a stone top. It’s an open plan with solid hardwood legs and a carbon-fiber apron. The design calls for carrying the top with both the legs and apron. My question is in how to attach it. Should I not sweat it and simply let it rest on top, or does it need to be fastened somehow? It will overhang on all edges by several inches. Thanks for any insights into this.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You could hot glue/epoxy some blocks to the bottom of the top that would be captured by the aprons. :smile:


----------



## ahbell5 (Nov 19, 2011)

When I installed granite counter tops, I just used a silicone caulk to secure the tops. I used 5/8 inch granite, so not all that thick, but they haven't moved at all. The place where you are getting your stone might have suggestions too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For tops like granite, marble, Corian, and other synthetics, Polyseamseal adhesive caulk works pretty good. I've used silicone and like the Polyseamseal better, and it's easier to clean up.










 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just laying on top will likely be fine, I have several cabinets and tables with stone tops and the stone is not attached, you'll see the same in antiques with stone tops. Even small tops are heavy and it's always easier to move when you can take off the top. If a little movement could be an issue in your design, gluing some blocks underneath to fit between aprons is fine. I do a lot of kitchens but others do the stone tops, they use 100% RTV silicone adhesive which is applied in quarter size dollops 10" OC+-, not as a continuous bead, except around openings, sinks, etc.


----------

